# Veränderte E-Mail-Anmelde-Namen bei Version 3 - Hat mich Nerven gekostet



## killozap (9. Okt. 2012)

Ich habe einen neuen Server auf der aktuellen Version von ISPConfig installiert (Ubuntu 12.04, ISPConfig 3) und die Daten meiner alten Installation (Ubuntu 8.04, ISPConfig2) übernommen. Ich habe natürlich alle Webs und Emails neu eingerichtet in ISPConfig, habe dann die Daten kopiert und die EInstellungen in den Webseiten angepasst (Forum, CMS etc.).

Alles lief bis ge´stern einwandfrei, dann wurde der Server fürs Spammen gehackt...

Mein Passwort muss (für die E-Mail-Zugänge) muss wohl schon länger bekannt gewesen sein, aber die User-Logins nicht. Nun hat ISPConfig 3 das so eingerichtet, dass man auch beim Abruf als POP3 oder beim Versenden via SMTP die E-Mail-Adressen als Login nutzen kann. Das hat mir in dem Fall das Genick gebrochen.

Ich gebe natürlich gerne zu, dass mein Umgang mit Passwörtern nicht als Vorbild genommen werden sollte, aber ich würde trotzdem gerne wissen, wie ich meinen E-Mail-Accounts wieder frei wählbare Login-Namen zuweisen kann und der Login mittels der E-Mail-Adresse mindestens für SMTP und POP3 deaktiviert werden kann.

Danke und Grüße

Hartmut


----------



## Till (10. Okt. 2012)

Server > Interface config > Mail > Allow custom login name [X]


----------

